# What are my chances ?? Tour de France - Yorkshire



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

I plan to cycle in to a viewing point for stage 2 of Le Tour de France from the edge of Greater Manchester (via Uppermill probably).
I am also considering staying over in Settle for stage & cycling in for stage 1 (I think).
So my question is this.

Will I make it or would I be a fool for trying ??

Will I (& a couple of mates) be met with a total road block ??

Do any Yorkies out there have good advice ??


----------



## jay clock (10 Jan 2014)

well I will be heading up there too, but from Winchester. Plan to arrive the day before (approx 4 days ride) then watch the first stage around Hetton (have a friend living 4 miles away), then cycle home in 4 days.

I think if you look closely at the route, you will have zero problem on a bike. They empty the course itself an hour or two ahead of time so as long as you avoid trying to do the route itself you should be fine


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

For a spectacular view on stage 2, I would suggest that you ride to Denshaw, climb the A640 and turn left down the B6114. Cross over the M62 near Scammonden and descend past Ringstone Edge resrvoir. Get yourselves to the top of Ripponden Bank to watch the pro peloton climb a steep Yorkshire climb as if it were a motorway bridge!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

Oh, and in my experience, you will meet huge crowds so get there hours early to secure a good spot.


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, and in my experience, you will meet huge crowds so get there hours early to secure a good spot.


You don't have far to go Colin (profile).
Off top of your head - do you have a start time for the race & as a guestimate how long in advance would /I we need to 'hit the spot' (wherever we end up) given a 1 hour cycle to get to it ?
If you get my drift.
Was thinking of passing through Uppermill about 5.30 a.m & aiming to hit a viewing point an hour later.
Is this Ridiculous ??


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2014)

I have a crackpot idea in mind about pitching up a small tent somewhere on the Holme Moss climb the night before. If it all comes together I will cycle there with gear and hopefully a few mates or my oldest son. I reckon a night with a small BBQ and some beer then up at dawn on the big day to prepare for the arrival of the circus. Sounds great in theory?


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> I plan to cycle in to a viewing point for stage 2 of Le Tour de France from the edge of Greater Manchester (via Uppermill probably).
> I am also considering staying over in Settle for stage & cycling in for stage 1 (I think).


 
In terms of Stage 1 - I'm riding up there the night before and staying with my parents who are just past Settle. The roads will be busy but you should be able to get a bike through the quieter back roads without any real issues. It's the A65/A59/A684 and the roads around Harrogate/Leeds which will be mad.

@SteCenturion - if you're looking to book somewhere I'd get moving on it quick; most places are fully booked although those a bit off the route seem to have vacanies (according to the local grapevine!).



I like Skol said:


> I have a crackpot idea in mind about pitching up a small tent somewhere on the Holme Moss climb the night before.


 
For stage 2 my club's putting a camper van up Holme Moss 2 weeks beforehand to guarantee a place. Otherwise it'll be full from several days before the event.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> For stage 2 my club's putting a camper van up Holme Moss 2 weeks beforehand to guarantee a place. Otherwise it'll be full from several days before the event.


Won't it get towed away (It bl**dy should!)? Anything dumped more than a day or two before is taking the p!ss IMO and smacks of Germans blocking sunbeds with towels before swanning off to breakfast!!!!


----------



## SquareDaff (10 Jan 2014)

I've volunteered to do some marshalling...I'll let you know any details I get as soon as.


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

SquareDaff said:


> I've volunteered to do some marshalling...I'll let you know any details I get as soon as.


Was considering this myself also.
Do you have to be a member of British Cycling ?
Think there is a lad at work who has volunteered - he did for ToB too.
Only problem I forsee with that is you go where they send you I thinks.


----------



## SquareDaff (10 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> .


I don't believe so but as I'm a member anyway its not an issue. You do have to go where they send you but that's a small price to pay IMO.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jan 2014)

If you are from West of the Penines, don't forget yor passport or you won't be allowed into Gods country.

Steve


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> You don't have far to go Colin (profile).


No, I don't since the race passes within 300 metres of my house!

I have decided to watch it in the town centre so I can take photos here. I never thought that something like this could happen anywhere in the UK, but to be right in the middle of a lumpy Yorkshire TdF stage is amazing. I will try to persuade a couple of non-cyclist friends/family to join me so we can have multiple stills and video cameras in use. It would be a real shame not to come out of this with some spectacular pictures.



SteCenturion said:


> Off top of your head - do you have a start time for the race & as a guestimate how long in advance would /I we need to 'hit the spot' (wherever we end up) given a 1 hour cycle to get to it ?
> If you get my drift.
> Was thinking of passing through Uppermill about 5.30 a.m & aiming to hit a viewing point an hour later.
> Is this Ridiculous ??


I would guess that they will pass through Hebden Bridge somewhere between 12:00 and 13:00 and be heading up Ripponden Bank about 40-45 minutes later. So, if you get up there before 07:00, you will have a long wait but at least should find a decent spot to stand.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Won't it get towed away (It bl**dy should!)? Anything dumped more than a day or two before is taking the p!ss IMO and smacks of Germans blocking sunbeds with towels before swanning off to breakfast!!!!


 
'dumped'? Nope - it'll be occupied and the 'resident' in it will be bribed with pizza and beer to stay there for 2 weeks!  

Besides, the club has Brian Robinson as a member. It's him that's been a key part of getting the TDF to the UK and Holme Moss is his favourite climb. I _think_ they'll let us have it there without any issues.


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I have a crackpot idea in mind about pitching up a small tent somewhere on the Holme Moss climb the night before. If it all comes together I will cycle there with gear and hopefully a few mates or my oldest son. I reckon a night with a small BBQ and some beer then up at dawn on the big day to prepare for the arrival of the circus. Sounds great in theory?


+1 or Cragg Vale


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> If you are from West of the Penines, don't forget yor passport or you won't be allowed into Gods country.
> 
> Steve


 Manchester  & Proud


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> No, I don't since the race passes within 300 metres of my house!
> 
> I have decided to watch it in the town centre so I can take photos here. I never thought that something like this could happen anywhere in the UK, but to be right in the middle of a lumpy Yorkshire TdF stage is amazing. I will try to persuade a couple of non-cyclist friends/family to join me so we can have multiple stills and video cameras in use. It would be a real shame not to come out of this with some spectacular pictures.
> 
> ...


Don't mind that at all - unique once in a lifetime stuff this.


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> Otherwise it'll be full from several days before the event.



Really? you think so? , I cycled up the Peyresourde in 2012 on the same day as the TdeF crossed for the first leg and there was still space for some tentage on the summit then, I know there isn't quite the same amount of space on Holme moss but..


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> Really? you think so? , I cycled up the Peyresourde in 2012 on the same day as the TdeF crossed for the first leg and there was still space for some tentage on the summit then, I know there isn't quite the same amount of space on Holme moss but..


I reckon it could get damn busy on Holme Moss. Sure, there are some epic climbs on the continent but the French have plenty of sections to choose from. In the UK it comes down to 2 days and only 1(?) legendary climb and I think most of the UK cycling followers are going to want to be there.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

As I have mentioned before elsewhere, I went to watch the Kellogs' Tour go over Holme Moss about 20 years ago, even before pro cycling got popular in this country. I struggled to even get to Holme village, and looking from there, I could see a continuous string of spectators lining both sides of the road all the way to the summit!


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I reckon it could get damn busy on Holme Moss. Sure, there are some epic climbs on the continent but the French have plenty of sections to choose from. In the UK it comes down to 2 days and only 1(?) legendary climb and I think most of the UK cycling followers are going to want to be there.



Agreed but I doubt many will actually camp out on it for days (not sure who the landowner is, or if the rozzers will allow it?) or the number of other nations that will turn up. Talking about the rozzers I think a greater concern will be how the event is policed and when they will close the road to foot and cycle traffic? Somehow I can't see them being as sensible as the French when it comes to cyclists (ie allowing cyclists on the route up until the caravan and even between caravan and race) or following the lanterne rouge.


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

I was thinking of staying over at Home Farm but I don't want T'helicopter to land on't T'head - pushing out of upstairs window or burning in an insurance job.


----------



## SteCenturion (10 Jan 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> Agreed but I doubt many will actually camp out on it for days (not sure who the landowner is, or if the rozzers will allow it?) or the number of other nations that will turn up. Talking about the rozzers I think a greater concern will be how the event is policed and when they will close the road to foot and cycle traffic? Somehow I can't see them being as sensible as the French when it comes to cyclists (ie allowing cyclists on the route up until the caravan and even between caravan and race) or following the lanterne rouge.


I have a leaning towards agreeing with @ColinJ in as much as he lives on stage 2 route & has done it 2 decades back at a time & event not nearly as popular. 
I think we might all underestimate the madness that is coming.
I write with little understanding of Yorkshire beyond Rugby Grounds & a very pretty young lady I once frequented.


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> I have a leaning towards agreeing with @ColinJ in as much as he lives on stage 2 route & has done it 2 decades back at a time & event not nearly as popular.
> I think we might all underestimate the madness that is coming.
> I write with little understanding of Yorkshire beyond Rugby Grounds & a very pretty young lady I once frequented.



Very possibly, it won't be the first time I have underestimated our (as a nation) love of "Queuing"


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (10 Jan 2014)

We enquired about a camp site on Cragg Vale, but it is for campers only. I am sure we will find a field to put a tent up somewhere! We have a few months to plan it anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> Agreed but I doubt many will actually camp out on it for days (not sure who the landowner is, or if the rozzers will allow it?) or the number of other nations that will turn up. Talking about the rozzers I think a greater concern will be how the event is policed and when they will close the road to foot and cycle traffic? Somehow I can't see them being as sensible as the French when it comes to cyclists (ie allowing cyclists on the route up until the caravan and even between caravan and race) or following the lanterne rouge.


I just saw an article saying that all police leave in North Yorkshire has been cancelled for that weekend! Given that they expect a couple of million people to turn out, that is probably a sensible precaution.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I just saw an article saying that all police leave in North Yorkshire has been cancelled for that weekend! Given that they expect a couple of million people to turn out, that is probably a sensible precaution.


Personally, I expect a blind eye to be turned to a bit of 'wild camping' providing behavioural standards are maintained.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2014)

@yorkshirelass has posted some useful information here as well (just trying to keep the duplicate posts to a minimum ...)


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> No, I don't since the race passes within 300 metres of my house!.


Passes within 300 metres of my house too!
Still trying to decide what to do though.
Tried to watch the road race in London during the Olympics but being short, I didn't manage to see a damn thing! A very frustrating experience and I care a lot more about seeing the TdF!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> Passes within 300 metres of my house too!
> Still trying to decide what to do though.
> Tried to watch the road race in London during the Olympics but being short, I didn't manage to see a damn thing! A very frustrating experience and I care a lot more about seeing the TdF!


Take a milk crate or similar object to stand on?


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jan 2014)

I have simply arranged for my sister to get a job in Bradford and rent a house around Hebden Bridge.

First part done - whsh me luck


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> I have simply arranged for my sister to get a job in Bradford and rent a house around Hebden Bridge.
> 
> First part done - whsh me luck


_*Offcumdens!*_


----------



## yorkshirelass (29 Jan 2014)

Glad I could help.  I've lived in the Holme Valley all my life so if anyone wants help or advice or to run anything past me please do! After the local TDF meeting last night there looks to be lots going on in the area over the weekend. Race timings, parking info, local tips etc can be found on Kirklees council website http://www.kirklees.gov.uk/events/tourDeFrance/theRoute.aspx#anchor1 Looks like road closures other than the actual route will be announced in March. So I'll post when its announced. The council are saying a big NO to parking campervans or caravans along the route - ESPECIALLY Holme Moss so I really wouldn't risk it. If you want to be at the summit then closest campsite Holme Sweet Holme definitely still has pitches as they confirmed this at the meeting last night. Also bring plenty water and food for on the day as the closest pub is in Holme Village (approx 200 people capacity at a push) and there are no shops in Holme village (closest shop 3 miles away) and not sure what provisions will be set up on the Moss yet. I'll keep my eyes peeled....


----------



## andrew waite (1 Feb 2014)

A few of us are camping at Kilnsey at the Velofest check it out here http://www.velofest.co.uk/ stage one comes right by the campsite or a short distance from Kidstones pass and not far to travel to watch stage 2


----------

